# No money given at ATM



## David_Dublin (31 Aug 2010)

Hi. The wife was using her BofI card the other day in an AIB machine. All went as expected, card came out, but the money never followed. 300 quid. Anyone have any experience of this? She rang card services straight away, and the branch. She was told it'll take 10 days to get info back from AIB. Just wondering if there is anything else that can be done to ensure we eventually get the (much needed) money back eventually.


----------



## Cooloco (31 Aug 2010)

Hard to believe that in this day and age that they did not follow up on this immediately!!


----------



## truthseeker (31 Aug 2010)

Cooloco said:


> Hard to believe that in this day and age that they did not follow up on this immediately!!


 
They cant verify that no money came out until they balance the money in the banklink against what was withdrawn. They probably dont fill the machine daily.

OP - did your wife get a receipt from the machine? What does her bank balance now say?

It did happen someone I know and they did get their money back after the 10 days.


----------



## David_Dublin (31 Aug 2010)

I dont know if she got a receipt, not sure it matters - the 500 is gone from her account, presumably the receipt would just say that.

I'm assuming they did as much as they can on it, it was the ATM of a different company, so there is probably an SLA there for reporting, reviewing, and closing off these types of things. I imagine it must happen reasonably frequently, given that there must be tens of thousands of transactions a day.

Good to hear from truthseeker that it happened to someone else and they got it back, I'd be very surprised if they dont get it back. Unless it spat it out to someone else, the machine must have been out on the next reconciliation.


----------



## dereko1969 (31 Aug 2010)

it's gone up from 300 to 500 in 19 minutes?


----------



## David_Dublin (31 Aug 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> it's gone up from 300 to 500 in 19 minutes?


That's inflation for ye 

I meant to type 500 first time around.


----------



## dmos87 (31 Aug 2010)

Happened to me too, Im with BOI as well. Happened at a petrol station ATM in Clonakilty. I called into my bank on the monday after and they explained they would need to contact the bank said ATM is from to get the money back. She said the days taking for that particular ATM should show a discrepancy and they release the money back once notified who the owner is. 

Back into my account under 2 weeks later, no probs. She did mention it can take some time but no actual timeline to me.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Aug 2010)

David_Dublin said:


> That's inflation for ye
> 
> I meant to type 500 first time around.



The daily limit on ATMs is €300.  There are quite a number of previous threads on this same subject if you run the search option.


----------



## SparkRite (31 Aug 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> The daily limit on ATMs is €300.  There are quite a number of previous threads on this same subject if you run the search option.



Not true Sue Ellen, mine and Mrs Sparkrite's has always been 700 even was that in the day of the punt.


----------



## David_Dublin (31 Aug 2010)

As SparkRite said, not true Sue Ellen. The machine would hardly let you select an invalid amount, tell you all was ok, debit that amount from your account, and just not bother giving it to you!!


----------



## Boyd (31 Aug 2010)

David_Dublin said:


> As SparkRite said, not true Sue Ellen. The machine would hardly let you select an invalid amount, tell you all was ok, debit that amount from your account, and just not bother giving it to you!!



I concur - mine is also €700 per day is my limit, BOI current account. 

This sort of thing seems much more likely to happen in petrol station ATMs, it has happened to me in those places more than once with smaller amounts like €50. I also got it back a week or two later....


----------



## Marietta (31 Aug 2010)

username123 said:


> This sort of thing seems much more likely to happen in petrol station ATMs, it has happened to me in those places more than once with smaller amounts like €50. I also got it back a week or two later....


 

What is different about petrol station ATM's surely there are no diffferent than bank ATM's


----------



## SparkRite (31 Aug 2010)

Marietta said:


> What is different about petrol station ATM's surely there are no diffferent than bank ATM's



Most of them seem to have single transaction limits of between 120 - 300 up to your daily allowed limit.


----------



## Marietta (31 Aug 2010)

I have taken out €600 on numerous occasions from my local supermarket ATM and never a problem.


----------



## marti18 (31 Aug 2010)

i withdrew 90 on monday morning at a local petrol station....card came out but no money......tried it again and same result!   very strange so i logged onto my open24 account and seen it was debited-credited and debited -credited straight away thank god


----------



## roker (31 Aug 2010)

This happened to my wife while in Swansea shopping centre. She managed to trace which bank owned the machine and went into the bank branch, they said to get on to her own bank in Cork (sounds crazy) she could not do this until she returned from holiday and was then told it would take 10 days (so the banks has our money interest free) she did eventually get it back but it all sounded a bit hit or miss.
My advise is to always use a machine attached to a bank.


----------



## David_Dublin (31 Aug 2010)

roker said:


> This happened to my wife while in Swansea shopping centre. She managed to trace which bank owned the machine and went into the bank branch, they said to get on to her own bank in Cork (sounds crazy) she could not do this until she returned from holiday and was then told it would take 10 days (so the banks has our money interest free) she did eventually get it back but it all sounded a bit hit or miss.
> My advise is to always use a machine attached to a bank.


yeh, thanks for the advice???? maybe on another topic, one where you are trying to decide where to take money out of or something


----------



## Boyd (31 Aug 2010)

Marietta said:


> What is different about petrol station ATM's surely there are no diffferent than bank ATM's



I dunno but as you can see below people seem to have more issues with ATMs located away from a physical bank. Perhaps they have less cash and are refilled less often. I often find them physically slower to dispense the cash as well....


----------



## michaelm (1 Sep 2010)

Something similar happened to me last year.  I emailed my bank asking them to sort it out with the other bank, who's ATM I had used.  My bank faxed me a dispute form to complete.  The other bank had 10 days to respond.  

The issue dragged on for more than 10 working days so I asked my bank to request (from the other bank) a letter of Final Response so that I could then contact the Financial Services Ombudsman.  This seemed to focus minds and it was sorted very quickly thereafter.


----------



## suemoo1 (1 Sep 2010)

mine 700 daily limit also


----------



## Macattack (3 Sep 2010)

it doesnt take 10 days, 

it only depends on how often the ATM is balanced & reviewed. In branch this is done weekly, other ATM's (the stand alone ones in shops/petrol stations) wouldnt be balanced as quickly. 

What happens usually is the cash was not put into the machine straight (the note may have been bent) in the ATM & couldnt get out so it redirects itself to an overflow tray.


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> The daily limit on ATMs is €300.  There are quite a number of previous threads on this same subject if you run the search option.





username123 said:


> I concur - mine is also €700 per day is my limit, BOI current account.
> .


Sssshhh - JR has the wool pulled over her eyes. Keeps the vodka consumption under control.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Sep 2010)

David_Dublin said:


> As SparkRite said, not true Sue Ellen. The machine would hardly let you select an invalid amount, tell you all was ok, debit that amount from your account, and just not bother giving it to you!!



We have both a current and cashsave account with AIB and all of the machines that I have used over the past few years have restricted withdrawals to €300.00.  This has happened on both in-store and external ATMs.  I'm also referring to BoI, Ulster Bank and AIB machines.



Complainer said:


> Sssshhh - JR has the wool pulled over her eyes. Keeps the vodka consumption under control.



Sure where would €300 get you when buying vodka


----------



## David_Dublin (6 Sep 2010)

Not sure what the point is in posting what your own cards are restricted  to Sue Ellen. All I was pointing out was that your obesevationthat the daily limit on ATMs is 300, which it is not.


----------



## net64 (6 Sep 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> We have both a current and cashsave account with AIB and all of the machines that I have used over the past few years have restricted withdrawals to €300.00. This has happened on both in-store and external ATMs. I'm also referring to BoI, Ulster Bank and AIB machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure where would €300 get you when buying vodka


 
Hi Sue Ellen
We have AIB cashsave and current and the limit is 600 euros from each account daily,from any of the major banks.
The only diff is if I go to a supermarket or petrol station and the limit is lower.
If I were you I would check with AIB why you have a low limit.Even back 20 years ago we had a high withdrawal limit

Net64


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Sep 2010)

net64 said:


> Hi Sue Ellen
> We have AIB cashsave and current and the limit is 600 euros from each account daily,from any of the major banks.
> The only diff is if I go to a supermarket or petrol station and the limit is lower.
> If I were you I would check with AIB why you have a low limit.Even back 20 years ago we had a high withdrawal limit
> ...



Hi 

Thanks for that.  I might well do so because I found it a pain recently when I needed quite a bit of cash and did not want the bother of queueing in a branch so I withdrew funds over a few days.

I have a recollection of also checking this limit in an AIB branch many  moons ago and was told that the daily limit was €300.00 so perhaps  things have changed since then.  It may well be a restricted amount on  our cards or just the machines in our area only allow €300 despite some  being indoor and others outdoor ATMs. 		

S.E.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Sep 2010)

Hi Sue Ellen, I bank with AIB and my limit is €600 daily for withdrawals!


----------



## David_Dublin (8 Sep 2010)

Update - the money was returned to the account. She rang them every day, very helpful girl in BofI took her calls every day and hassled AIB for it, by the sounds of it. So alls well that ends well, and we can pay the creche!!


----------

